# Sweet little Lop on Craigslist - Grand Rapids, MI



## erinmoveit (Feb 24, 2013)

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/3629450650.html

I've contacted them about fostering her until a family is found. I don't think she is spayed.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Feb 24, 2013)

Poor bunny, wish I could take her. I find it so sad how many people get bunny or allow their child to get a bunny shortly before they're going to go to college and have no plans for what they'll do for the bunny at that time.


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 24, 2013)

I bet they would rather you just take the bunny as opposed to foster it. Sounds like they want to get it "off their hands" quickly.


----------



## erinmoveit (Feb 24, 2013)

well, that's what I mean. I'll take the bunny, but wanting them to be fully aware I"m not keeping the bunny. Just temporarily taking the bunny until I find it a good home.


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 24, 2013)

Awh that's sweet of you to offer... Don't get attached  all th best to you


----------



## erinmoveit (Feb 24, 2013)

I know what you mean! I fostered one other and if it would've taken any longer to find someone, i would've gotten very attached. She was a sweetheart - found on a city street! It's amazing what people will come out of the woodwork when you're trying to re-home a rabbit!


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah I know well I found my heart bunny on the street so you never know lol...

Also someone from my local rescue SUCKS at fostering.... They adopted every single bunny they ever took as a foster.., total count is 4 lol!! 

Awh good luck!


----------



## erinmoveit (Feb 24, 2013)

if I had my own place, i would probably be the same way. My family owns and operate a pet boarding facility and I think it's the only thing that help me get my fix on animals or else i'd be adopting every one i saw.


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow, thats really cool. I guess it does help get your fix. I work in a pet shop so yeah, I get my fix at work too, especially when we take in rescues. Although I must say, we're getting rescue bunnies into the store... must resist... soooo tough to say no to bunnies....


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 25, 2013)

It always gets my goat when I read, "kid went off to College". If that's how smart they really are, you should point them toward the "fast food industry" and save the college tuition. They had that sweet little bunny for a year! :banghead:tantrum:


----------



## erinmoveit (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm in college, I decided to commute 1.5 hours to campus because I knew if I re-located it would be tough to find a good place for my animals to live with me. There are always options if you want to keep your rabbit, obviously they never intended on it being a long term pet.


----------



## LionBunn (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd take in every free bunny on cl if i could. Need a bigger place. Theres so many listed because a child left or lost interest. I feel so bad. I couldn't foster, i'd keep them all. Lol. I love bunnies.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 1, 2013)

Us too!


----------



## existenziell (Mar 14, 2013)

Did this rabbit ever find a home?


----------



## erinmoveit (Mar 17, 2013)

yes, thanks!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 18, 2013)

Good she's probably in a great home now!


----------

